# What is your favorite guitar VST? Trying to decide between llya efimov and amplesound



## newbycomposer (Dec 5, 2015)

I've been using shreddage 2 and while it excels at certain genres of metal, it doesn't for others. Like it SUCKS for chords, sounds about as fake as you can get it, especially in the upper register. Strumming is not its strong suit. Likewise Ive had trouble with riffs that arn't in the lower register. That said low riffs,chugs, and that sort of stuff it does really well. 

I need both an acoustic and another electric. I'm caught between amplesound stuff and llya efimov stuff. Both are pretty good, I'm not sure if any of the llya efimov electrics would do well with metal though. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 5, 2015)

I own both and would recommend the Ilya Efimov, especially now its on sale. The Les Paul and Telecaster sound great and authentic, and the Acoustics are even better. Easy to play, the strummer has lots of choices (check the video) and the solo is easy to get a great sound. I've had more luck with these than the Ample Sound, they sound better and cost less.
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/electric-guitars.html

You may need a great amp simulator too. Guitar Rig 5 is great for many styles, and has presets that work well for metal. It's also easy to customize and save your own. Lots of head and cab choices with fx. Mix controls including dual cab micing with a distance control to get more room sound- pretty unique. Combined with Efimov, it should take your sound up a notch. 
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/guitar/guitar-rig-5-pro/
On sale 50% off also, only until the 7th (they do this only once a year).

Scuffham Amps S-Gear is also a great amp simulator, but for more of a crunch rock or classic clean amp sound..
http://www.scuffhamamps.com/product/s-gear
All the best on your search.


----------



## pderbidge (Dec 5, 2015)

If you're looking for Metal, then I think it would make sense to go with AmpleSounds AME since it is targeted at Metal music. Plus it still gives you the great strumming engine that all of their guitars have which works quite well. If you're looking for a more versatile instrument I still think that AME could pull it off if you "tune up" the instrument from the default drop G that it's in (which you can do). I really like the tone of Ilya's Telecaster and am considering picking it up while it's on sale. Net net is, if you want a versatile instrument that also excels at Metal then AME would be my choice, but for everything else the Ilya guitars on sale are hard to beat. I have to say though that for acoustic guitars, which I have most of (including both of Ilya's acoustic guitars and Ample's AGM), I'm really enjoying the tone of Orange Tree Samples Steel String Guitar. I like that it's not too bright but not too dark. It just seems to capture a sound that meets my expectation of what an acoustic guitar should sound like. Unfortunately that one is not on sale anymore.


----------



## alanb (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't overlook Prominy's fairly incredible e-guitar offerings.........


----------



## Polarity (Dec 6, 2015)

Have you considered also Pettinhouse (he has released a new electric guitar last week) and Orange Tree?
I have acoustic models from both companies and love them.
Have also electric models from both but not all.
The new Orange Tree's electric with 7 strings (if I remember right) is specifically made for metal genres I think.


----------



## bill45 (Dec 6, 2015)

OTS banshee.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 6, 2015)

bill45 said:


> OTS banshee.


yes, I meant that one!
8 strings, not 7... I remembered wrong, sorry.


----------



## Vin (Dec 7, 2015)

alanb said:


> Don't overlook Prominy's fairly incredible e-guitar offerings.........



+1

If metal is your primary genre, their V-metal library is really incredible:



I like and use Ample Sound, but for metal I don't think that anything comes close to this. And this is done with Guitar Rig which is far from the best amp.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 7, 2015)

I have Ilya Efimov and love them. The only other guitars that have ever made me even slightly wishful are those from Orange Tree.


----------



## 1982m (Dec 7, 2015)

My favs-
Amplesound Acoustics AGM+AGT
Scuffham S-Gear


----------



## newbycomposer (Dec 7, 2015)

So, I'm about to just give up with , I think I'm just going to learn guitar, I spent all day yesterday using the demo of amplesounds metal guitar. It sounds ok, but I just need a real one, I'll keep using them to mock stuff up. It will be a long while till I can play my own stuff, but eventually. I write for so much guitar its probably the best idea.


----------



## 1982m (Dec 7, 2015)

No library out there can ever replace an actual player. You can buy the equipment too but chops & tone lay mainly under the fingers. 
Have you thought about online collabs or hiring musicians for tracks on your projects? There's alot of talent out there.


----------



## bill45 (Dec 7, 2015)

Working with virtual guitars takes practice too. Don't give up.
Use the full demo period.


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't forget to check out Acou6tics:


----------



## bill45 (Dec 10, 2015)

acou6tics is on sale


----------



## newbycomposer (Dec 16, 2015)

I just decided to dig and and learn guitar lol, I'm done fighting with vst guitars, they work for mock ups and writting, and for stuff where the guitar is in the background, but I just can't take the "fake" sound anymore lol.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2015)

newbycomposer said:


> I just decided to dig and and learn guitar lol, I'm done fighting with vst guitars, they work for mock ups and writting, and for stuff where the guitar is in the background, but I just can't take the "fake" sound anymore lol.


I've been playing since I was a kid... I'm 65... own 2 lovely ibanez basses and 2 custom made Ralph Novax fan fret beauties, an old classic Tele and a reworked strat for baratone guitar...Also have wonderful Martin and Takamine acoustics

I don't believe you have ever considered Greg's Orange Tree evolution series... This includes Stratosphere, Banshee, Strawberry, and his evolution Acoustic...

Shreddage can't hold a candle to any of these... I own ALL the shreddage guitars. Greg's have an amazing riff/strum system (the best I've seen (and I own virtually every vst mentioned here) and his amp sims, which are part of each guitar... are kick butt... yes, I have Amplitude 4, GR5, Revalver, and TH3... rarely fire them up as his amp sim patch sets... even his acoustics... are that good. And they are NOT heavy cpu hitters.

His natural playing engine is also sublime... YOU can't begin to learn and play as well and realistic as his engine allows. It is that good... as is his stumming system. It just kills, totally flexible and allows for loads of natural shifts and flows...He's been refining this system for over a decade, unlike many of these china/russian knockoffs that languish and grow stale...He's a guitarist...heavily involved in the community and his achievements reflect all of the above.

Your statement flows from ignorance. Sorry to be so blunt but it is true.



His 30% sale is very generous.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2015)

> Shreddage can't hold a candle to any of these... I own ALL the shreddage guitars.



Well now... I can't argue with opinion. And I do think Greg has an amazing strum engine; that's something I haven't tried to do. But a lot of our users think Shreddage 2 & IBZ have a killer tone for palm/chugged rhythm and leads. Plus with IBZ we added a whole new FX system! Have you heard this demo, for example? 



The strength of Shreddage lies in these soaring leads and repeated mute/open rhythms, which are essential for many metal styles.


----------



## SirKen (Dec 21, 2015)

Vastman said:


> Shreddage can't hold a candle to any of these...



I have to disagree. Both company's guitar libraries have their own strengths. It sounds like you don't write anything that requires repetition of notes like heavy metal and similar.


----------



## Chris Porter (Dec 21, 2015)

8Dio's Steel String Soloist is gorgeous for acoustic lead lines (alternating between poly and legato as needed), as well as picked or fingerpicked patterns. It's nowhere near as complex a system as some of the others mentioned above, but I use it a lot.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 22, 2015)

SirKen said:


> I have to disagree. Both company's guitar libraries have their own strengths. It sounds like you don't write anything that requires repetition of notes like heavy metal and similar.



You are correct about me not being a metal fast player but just check out Greg's banshee and even some strawberry demos...plenty of metal. For pure metal shreddage IS amazing...And may be the best...the songs people have done are amazing metal mania. It's why i plucked um up...also love zircon's work. I just wasn't able to compose songs with it...

It has serious limits...it requires a SIM and has no smart strumming/chugging... i find the current evolution engine much more playable right off the bat... For a variety of styles.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 26, 2015)

For Metal / Rock i usually use Shreddage II in combination with toneforge - menace or NI Guitar Rig Pro. For all the other genres i use the Ilya Efimov ones. The Nylon is just perfect for Flamenco and such stuff, i prefer the Les Paul over the Telecaster by far (IMO it just sounds far deeper and ... well its just awesome) and the acoustic guitar with the strum is very helpful and for my taste also very realistic. Right now ilya´s stuff is on sale. If i were you i would go for the Total Guitar Bundle by Efimov AND the Shreddage II IBZ.


----------



## SPOTS (Dec 27, 2015)

In re with acoustic & nylon guitars, I don't own any guitar lib from either Efimov or Ample sound yet but I was quite impressed by the demos of Efimov and blown away by those of Ample Sound... which let me to big confusion as to which to pick. Not even considering the Nylon guitar very soon to be released by Orange Tree samples...


----------



## owenave (Dec 29, 2015)

Vin said:


> +1
> 
> If metal is your primary genre, their V-metal library is really incredible:
> 
> ...




I really like the sound of this library for chords and solo. 
A little pricey .. guess I will have to save up for this one or catch a sale.
Or even better have @Frederick Russ play some guitar tracks...Even better.


----------

